# TMREQ, features



## mabu (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi.

I have not found a general thread about old TAG McLaren TMREQ. What features does it actually have compared to other EQs.
As far as I can see from the TMREQ documentations it is a basic parametric equalizer. Can't it do phase and timing corrections? At least the timing would be possible via distance settings, but not over frequency. Is it possible to set distances in a AV32R by REW?
Some TMREQ user told me it can do timing but only for low frequencies.

Then I got the idea if it could be possible to create an active crossover using TMREQ with REW, using FL/FR, SL/SR + 2 EX outputs as stereo clones as with multi-room. If phase correction is not possible with TMREQ I guess this would not work?

I would like to change my basic AV32Rs for some DualSharcs though TMREQ is quite old. But having another DSP behind would mean several DA conversions.

Best regards.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is the manual for TMREQ.
View attachment AV192R TMREQ Room EQ Manual.pdf


REW cannot set the speaker distances in AV32R, you would need to do that manually.


----------

